# Rat baby help! - Florida



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

A friend of mine brought home three feeder rats and it turned out one was a girl. Now there are 11 peepers and 3 unsocialized adults. I need help finding homes for them.
I haven't seen them yet so I can't tell you what sex/colours they are but she says they are all different colours.


----------



## Nessa (Nov 29, 2014)

Did they find homes?


----------

